# Turning raw wood



## pauls22 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone.

I am new to the site and in search for help. I have been doing woodworking projects for several years now, but woodturning is a new venture. I am looking for advice when it comes to turning raw wood, such as trimmings from cutting firewood. I have plentiful opportunities at logs and branches, and have been thinking about using those for turning. I do have a draw knife to strip the bark and let a piece dry. And I have access for many different types of wood, I am thinking of using Ashe and maybe oak. Any suggestions on the best method/tools to bring a piece down?

Thanks!


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

What kind of things are you interested in turning? That will help give you better information.


----------



## pauls22 (Apr 3, 2011)

At this point, mostly legs for a table. But after looking at some of the turning pictures, I would be intersted in turn a bowl. I have mostly made coffee tables, desks and end tables so far. I am expanding my range with the addition of turning


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is an article on riving wood for legs, etc.
http://www.greenwoodworking.com/RivingArticle
The only person I have seen do it is Roy Underhill on PBS using a froe. The wood still only dries about an inch a year so be prepared to sticker it and wait depending on the final diameter that you want.
Try to use the straightest section from the truck. Limb wood often contains a lot of reaction wood (tension or compression) that may make it unusable.
Turning bowls from green is completely different.


----------

